# Mongol Derby



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

short interview w/ Tim Finley:

U.S. Veteran Takes On The Ultimate Riding Challenge: The Mongol Derby | Here & Now

What's It Like To Compete In A 10-Day, 600-Mile Horse Race? | Here & Now


just thought it was interesting


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sorry, but for a split second, when I was rapidly perusing the list of new threads, I read your thread title as :

"Mongrol Derby" and I thought, "wow! a race for mixed breed dogs. that seems sort of odd . . "

this post isn't cogent to the topic, but just for yuks and giggles.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Th Mongol Derby is the toughest horse race on the planet.

I looked for a list of finishers but can't find one. The 2016 race was three way tie for first place --- Tim Finely, in the OP's article was not one of them but I Hope he managed to cross the line, given the importance of why he was racing.

A movie of these descendants of Ghengis Khan horses is supposed to be released in 2017. ALL THE WILD HORSES ? THE MOVIE - All The Wild Horses

Some of us on this forum are or were pretty rough riders. In my younger days, This 600 mile race would really pique my interest. Climbing aboard 25 different horses that were semi-feral and only green broke would have been right up my alley. I tip my hat to everyone who participated and hope nobody was seriously hurt.

There is a FB Page covering this race but HF policy forbids the posting of that page. Folks will have to Google it, if they are really interested


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

the second link said Finley finished 13th

entry cost is just under $10,000

not an adventure for me lol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

tim62988 said:


> the second link said Finley finished 13th
> 
> entry cost is just under $10,000
> 
> not an adventure for me lol


Shame on me, I forgot to open the second link

I'm so happy he finished. I think 13th is pretty darn good

Just under 10K --- glad I'm too old and sorta immobile ---- way too rich for my pocketbook, lollol


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

I love the Mongol Derby. I wish I had the hutzpah (and the cash) to even consider such a thing. The conditions are downright _brutal_. Plus the horses are all semi-feral as it is, which can't make for a very pleasant ride.

Definitely the experience of a life time, though.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> ..."Mongrol Derby" and I thought, "wow! a race for mixed breed dogs. that seems sort of odd . . "


That's silly. Now THIS, OTOH, is a "Mongrol Derby":










The actual race looks like a blast, but maybe more of a blast than my body could take.​


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Another article about it
Local Endurance Rider Finishes First In Mongol Derby | KRTN Enchanted Air Radio


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Another article about it
Local Endurance Rider Finishes First In Mongol Derby | KRTN Enchanted Air Radio


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting!
Oh to be younger or live life again! 
I assume those horses are barefoot?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Good old Wikipedia, for more info on this race. Entry fee not exactly cheap!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_Derby


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The 19 year old, that won it one year. A Canadian!


http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/2013/08/12/british-teenager-victorious-mongol-derby/#axzz4IZtjNW9n
]


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

tim62988 said:


> the second link said Finley finished 13th
> 
> entry cost is just under $10,000
> 
> not an adventure for me lol


Well, the Euro is down LOl, so cheaper then in years past
You can enter in 2017 for ONLY 8,495 Euros !


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think I'll still pass!!!


----------

